# Wanting to get out of her cage



## Musicalmummy (Dec 15, 2015)

Our new birdie is trying constantly to get out of the cage. We ended up getting a wing clipped as I am terrified she'll get out and fly away. She loves to be handled and sits on us a lot. Today was her first big day alone for a few hours and she seems cranky and has had time out but once back in she keeps trying to get out. Advice?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Your budgie is new. You have to be very careful if you have only cut one wing as when your bird flies she will land on the floor hard.. With cutting wings don't cut them to short or you will make them bleed...

You should either get a breeder or avian vet to trim her wings but it has to be both wings so she will land right. But I would of left her wings long so she flies around the room... Your budgie will get use to being on her own while you go out you could play some music for her while you are out like a radio....

If you are careful when you have her out she shouldn't get out the door.. Tell whoever lives with you not to go out the door when you have your budgie out.. Another thing is not to trim your birds wings to short cause when she tries to fly she will fall to the floor and hurt herself...

You have to have a lot of patience and a lot of time to spend with your budgie for her to bond with you... Talk to her you can have millet in your hand so she gets use to you... I had my birds wings trimmed when he was young but they get to know there way around the house my budgie is 4 years old and talks I have let his wings grow so he can fly around the house.... My mother will tell me when she wants to go out the door and then I put my bird back in his cage...

I think someone else on the form can help you....


----------

